# Home exchange - Brisbane/Taranaki New zealand



## nakiandy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi
Dont know what my chances are, but I am looking for short term accomodation in Brisbane - and can offer my house in Taranaki short term...
Im thinking around 4 to 6 weeks.

Long shot I know!


----------

